# OT - JL cars on Mythbusters



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't ever post on the JL board, so I'd feel wierd going over there, so I'll post this here.

Mythbusters (Discovery Channel) tonight tested the myth that a toy car can roll down hill faster than a real car, and maybe beat it at a quarter-mile run.

They used a scratch-built toy car and a _*Johnny Lightning*_ Camaro, racing against a full sized Viper.

Check out the weekend rerun for results.

If nothing else, they created a new record of having 1300 feet of 2-lane Hot Wheels track custom made for the test, and laid out on a 1/4-mile hill at LakeTahoe! :freak:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I just checked the JL board. They have a thread on it. 

James


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Really? Wonder who started that?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Cool Show. I'm sure one day they will solve an ages old mystery that has baffled mankind since the dawn of time:

Exactly How much wood WOULD a Woodchuck chuck, if a Woodchuck could chuck 
wood?


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

And how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Quintillus said:


> And how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop?


I did that once in elementary school! It was a pain to try to hide the tootsie pop from the teachers!  I think I got into the 300's.



Jimmy B said:


> Exactly How much wood WOULD a Woodchuck chuck, if a Woodchuck could chuck wood?


Actually, I think they _did_ do that one! Don't remember for sure, though.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Next week; do sci fi geeks really live in their parents basements?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Heck, I already know the answer to _that_ one! :lol:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"Pardon me sir...geeks?"


----------

